# Low level format software



## blkhogan (Mar 13, 2010)

As the title states I am looking for a good program that will do a low level format.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 13, 2010)

Low level format of what?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 13, 2010)

Ive got a HDD that needs some fixin. Seagate tools keeps telling me I need to do a low level format, but the seagate one wont run. Ive tried in windows and bootable version. Anything out there that might work?


----------



## Cybrnook (Mar 13, 2010)

D-Ban, killdisk, built in windows disk management.......?


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/howtos/how_complete_destroy_your_data

Seagate>http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools
WD>http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=612&lang=en
HDDGuru>http://hddguru.com/content/en/software/2006.04.12-HDD-Low-Level-Format-Tool/


edit:


Cybrnook said:


> D-Ban, killdisk, built in windows disk management.......?



+1


----------



## Polarman (Mar 13, 2010)

Hard drive manufacturer have zero-fill utilities.


----------



## ProgressiveTokyo (Mar 13, 2010)

Polarman said:


> Hard drive manufacturer have zero-fill utilities.



Yeah, he said in his post that the one Seagate provided wasnt working (which is strange).

I used hddguru`s software which worked well on my drive after I got it working again. Google it.

And technically its not called "low level formatting" in modern drives, its actually called reinitializing. But most people (incorrectly) call it low level formatting.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 13, 2010)

ProgressiveTokyo said:


> Yeah, he said in his post that the one Seagate provided wasnt working (which is strange).
> 
> I used hddguru`s software which worked well on my drive after I got it working again. Google it.
> 
> And technically its not called "low level formatting" in modern drives, its actually called reinitializing. But most people (incorrectly) call it low level formatting.



omg seriously?!! because when he said low level formatting i was like WTF is he talking about? if i was him id reinitilize the disk.


----------



## ProgressiveTokyo (Mar 13, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> omg seriously?!! because when he said low level formatting i was like WTF is he talking about? if i was him id reinitilize the disk.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_formatting#Low-level_formatting_.28LLF.29_of_hard_disks

Here is the wiki on it, and its modern incorrect usage. In old drives (circa 1980-1990) there was something called low level formatting, but with the advent of modern drives it became impossible. But the term continued as what we know as reinitializing the drive.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 13, 2010)

ProgressiveTokyo said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_formatting#Low-level_formatting_.28LLF.29_of_hard_disks
> 
> Here is the wiki on it, and its modern incorrect usage. In old drives (circa 1980-1990) there was something called low level formatting, but with the advent of modern drives it became impossible. But the term continued as what we know as reinitializing the drive.



thats fine here in america we spell it color and over yonder in the paw paw patch they spell it colour. See in my version of windows when i go into disk managment i have init disk and format. surprisingly they do very diffirent things. I think the point im trying to make is that as long as someone understands thats fine. and on my version of windows they are still 2 diffirent things not interchangeable...not the same. perhaps its something the HDD manufacturers made. However if you want to format and your cruising around DBAN killdisk windows etc your going to have a hard time finding an option that says init disk and formats the drive.


----------



## ProgressiveTokyo (Mar 13, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> thats fine here in america we spell it color and over yonder in the paw paw patch they spell it colour. See in my version of windows when i go into disk managment i have init disk and format. surprisingly they do very diffirent things. I think the point im trying to make is that as long as someone understands thats fine. and on my version of windows they are still 2 diffirent things not interchangeable...not the same. perhaps its something the HDD manufacturers made. However if you want to format and your cruising around DBAN killdisk windows etc your going to have a hard time finding an option that says init disk and formats the drive.



Damn, didnt even realize you were being sarcastic in the first post..  I need to get that new fangled sarcasm mark reader.

Pic related:


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 13, 2010)

ProgressiveTokyo said:


> Damn, didnt even realize you were being sarcastic in the first post..  I need to get that new fangled sarcasm mark reader.
> 
> Pic related: http://loyalkng.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/chinese-japanese-korean-jew-goldberg.jpg



lol


----------

